# Ladies and CCW



## rjack1177 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all! I just found this site tonight and found alot of good info. ( I should be in bed by now).

I just got my CCW in Colorado. My question is where do the ladies usually conceal their weapons? I thought about in my purse but what if I come across a purse snatcher. I would think the summertime would be even harder to conceal it. Just looking for tips. Thanks!!!



Right now I own 2 handguns a Glock .357 and a .38 Revolver. Hope to increase my collection in the future.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I think some of the ladies should answer that, I personally don't know any ladies who pack heat. I've seen alot in the holster advertisements in magazines, but then again--those are ads. I can however tell you one thing------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it depends, just like men, on how you dress. Pants with an un-tucked shirt or a jacket and you can go IWB or OWB, just like the fellas. If you're in business attire all day, it might be more difficult. 

If you want to purse carry, then definitely carry with the strap across your body versus just over your shoulder. It greatly reduces the chance of the bag being snatched. This is how I carry my "man purse" when I'm using it. :mrgreen:

SuckLead will probably have some very good ideas for you as well when she checks in.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi rjack, welcome.

Most prefer purse carry for the comfort factor... but you're right, unless you have it attached, it can get grabbed. In which case, you just gave a criminal a gun... Not a nice feeling.

That said, most small autos, and your .38 should carry fine under an un-tucked shirt, on yor belt. One of the advantages of a more "hourglass"-like figure, men don't share. And... it will be in reach whenever you need it.

As discussed here, just a few days back, carrying a gun is not a fashion statement. In fact, it will significantly, negatively, impact your fashion options... but your cutest outfit will not save your life.

Look into ankle holsters, thigh band holsters if you wear a skirt, or fanny-pack style holsters for on-the-body carry, as opposed to the purse. I'm seriousl considering a "smart-carry" style holster myself...

JW


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I too have been concerned with how I can carry. I tried to conceal my Bersa 380, but no matter what I did it was still obvious. I bought a galco purse, but my shoulder and neck would hurt from the extra weight. The last few days I have been carrying Wandering Man's Kel Tec P3AT in the waistband. That seems to work out the best so far. I think I will be able to carry wearing most of my skirts and pants and I feel more secure having it on my person than in my purse. So, last night I purchased my own P3AT. Wandering Man is happy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

3Reds also carries in a belly pack at times. She loves the freedom of not having to hang onto her purse.

She's also tried the Bersa in a holster, but as you can imagine, the holsters for larger guns need to be built specifically for men. I never realized until I saw her try one on how much those curvey hips of women interfere with concealed carry ... the butt of the gun dug into her waist.

Anyway, no such problems with the little P3AT. Some folks say the .380 is too small of a calliber for self-defense, but at close distances it shouldn't be a problem. They can still stop a threat. 

And having a little gun close at hand is definitely better than having a big gun in your safe at home when the need arises.

Good luck.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife carries a small Glock in a Galco holster handbag. She is pleased with this arrangement, though as has been pointed out, it calls for a heightened level of awareness due to the possibility of snatching. It is also slow to deploy, so alertness is very important. My wife normally unzips the bag and places her hand on the pistol when walking through dark parking lots, etc. She also keeps the bag unzipped when driving.

Sometimes, depending on attire, she uses a KelTec P3AT simply clipped inside her waistband. This is a useful weapon when running (my wife is a marathon runner) and exercising, as well as when dressed in more formal clothing.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Mom carries hers in a shoulder rig 90% of the time or more. Miami Classic, Carries a Sig 232, double mag carrier. She likes it. If not shoulder carry then she has it in her purse. At the range a nylon belt holster.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife has allways carried in the purse except back in our riding days on motorcycles and then she had a inside pocket in her vest.
Where's my manners. Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> ...thigh band holsters if you wear a skirt...


I know this doesn't add to the conversation, but that's kinda hot.:smt033


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Most of my wifes pants flare out a bit at the bottom of the legs so I bought a galco ankle holster for her bersa, She seems to be very happy with it. With summer just around the corner I will be purchasing her a thigh band for her soon


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife carries in her purse.

I've been concerned about her method of carry for a long time because she seems so casual with her purse. For instance, she leaves it in an unlocked drawer at her desk and leaves it regularly for meetings etc.

Unfortunately, I can't think of an alternative. She is small framed and rarely wears clothes bulky enough for CC on her person.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What about SOB (small of back)? It would be a lot more comfortable for me if it wasn't so uncomfortable. Okay that doesn't make sense. I would feel more comfortable using a SOB holster as it's more concealed than a standard IWB (especially when the cant angle nearly flips the gun upside down), but having an extremely bone lower spine and tailbone, it wouldn't work for me.



PanaDP said:


> I know this doesn't add to the conversation, but that's kinda hot.:smt033


Yeah...a woman pulling up her skirt to reveal a handgun is extremely hot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SOB holsters are dangerous to your spine. Don't fall on one, or even sit back in a straight chair with any force. Driving a car with one ain't fun, either.
Off-body carry is dangerous unless the carrier exercises heightened awareness and caution in the extreme. See the *Cornered Cat* website for more details.
My wife carries IWB, just behind her (slim) hip. She's always not quite warm enough, so she always wears either a vest or a jacket.


----------



## CMSpecs (Feb 25, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What about SOB (small of back)? It would be a lot more comfortable for me if it wasn't so uncomfortable. Okay that doesn't make sense. I would feel more comfortable using a SOB holster as it's more concealed than a standard IWB (especially when the cant angle nearly flips the gun upside down), but having an extremely bone lower spine and tailbone, it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Yeah...a woman pulling up her skirt to reveal a handgun is extremely hot.


It sure would totally distract the threat. and before they knew it, bang!
My neighbor has done this a few times when we've gone out. I guess in the heat of the moment, she isnt concerned about turning the BG on, just turning them "off" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

The p3at that some are talking about and how to carry it are all good suggestions.(I have one)
As far as a purse goes,I would tend to think thats ok too. Women are more prone to keeping their purse 'real' close and are quite protective of it. They have had a lot of practice and having a gun in it will just keep them more on their toes. Anything can happen though. A purse is a natural for most women.That makes a huge difference to some guy carrying a *** bag.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> The p3at that some are talking about and how to carry it are all good suggestions.(I have one)
> As far as a purse goes,I would tend to think thats ok too. Women are more prone to keeping their purse 'real' close and are quite protective of it. They have had a lot of practice and having a gun in it will just keep them more on their toes. Anything can happen though. A purse is a natural for most women.*That makes a huge difference to some guy carrying a *** bag.*


You do realize that there are many male members of this forum that you have just insulted with that comment, myself included, that carry a gear bag with them at times depending on the circumstances?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> You do realize that there are many male members of this forum that you have just insulted with that comment, myself included, that carry a gear bag with them at times depending on the circumstances?


Just my thoughts. And still think em. Just what name would you not be offended by? Oops,I see, gear bag. I'm sure someone could come up with one for that too.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Note to self:

Self, do not under any circumstances embroider gun toting, manly, tactical gear bag.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> Just my thoughts. And still think em. Just what name would you not be offended by? Oops,I see, gear bag. I'm sure someone could come up with one for that too.


Good to see ignorance and narrow-mindedness is still alive and kicking here on HGF; because that's exactly what you're showing when you insult someone because what they are wearing or carrying doesn't meet your approval or your norms. So does any guy carrying a bag automatically gets tagged with "*** bag" by you or just the "swishy" looking ones? The guy carrying the bag might have some medical condition and needs to carry medical supplies with him that are too big and bulky to fit in pockets. There's a bunch of other possibilities other than "***". Would you call me a *** just because I carry a Max Pack when I'm out with the wife and kids because I have a 9 month old, I don't like carrying a traditional diaper bag, plus I have an older son with Autism that needs special items when we go out, plus I like to have other gear with me when I'm with them? You're probably a little irked when someone calls you a nut job or paranoid or some other derogatory remark just because you own guns, this is no different. It's a two-way street. You can't expect people to be understanding of us as gun owners when you're not understanding of others.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd pwns ftw.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Todd pwns ftw.


Huh?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Huh?


I think its a compliment:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ftw

:smt023

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think its a compliment:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn
> 
> ...


I guess I better bone up on my internet jargon a bit more.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Lets take a step back to the topic at hand.

Women often have troubles with on body carry due to their hips. The outward turn leans the gun away at the top and can burry the barrel into their side.
Behind the back (although some people worry, I have yet to read of an injury being caused by this carry)and front of body are both good choices. The ankle and thigh are excellent choices dependant on wardrobe.
Something to consider for a belt holster. Belt holsters require a good gun belt and due to the difference in our hips you may find the contour belts more comfortable. 
Women's trousers do not usually have the same belt loops as men's. They are often more form than function. Keep this in mind when shopping.
A good compromise in concealability and accessibility is the inside the waistband (IWB) holster. An IWB such as the Scout or the USA offer excellent concealment with pants/shorts and a loose shirt.
A shoulder system is a good choice. You will of course need the proper covering garment. This is more of an issue for women than men, as their jackets (dress and cool weather) tend to taper sharply to accentuate the waistline. You will want something with "drape". A draping garment will generally hang straight from the shoulder to the hip.

Galco has a listing of holsters to help address good choices for a woman. I will include the link.
Once there, you may want to read the FAQ section (a lot of it written by Mike Barham), it has a lot of useful general knowledge about holsters.

http://www.usgalco.com/Women.asp


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> Lets take a step back to the topic at hand.
> 
> Women often have troubles with on body carry due to their hips. The outward turn leans the gun away at the top and can burry the barrel into their side.
> Behind the back (although some people worry, I have yet to read of an injury being caused by this carry)and front of body are both good choices. The ankle and thigh are excellent choices dependant on wardrobe.
> ...


Great info as usual OP! I guess I have more options to explore.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Todd pwns ftw.


As someone else recently said on another site, "Should I buy you a new keyboard for Christmas?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> Good to see ignorance and narrow-mindedness is still alive and kicking here on HGF; because that's exactly what you're showing when you insult someone because what they are wearing or carrying doesn't meet your approval or your norms. So does any guy carrying a bag automatically gets tagged with "*** bag" by you or just the "swishy" looking ones? The guy carrying the bag might have some medical condition and needs to carry medical supplies with him that are too big and bulky to fit in pockets. There's a bunch of other possibilities other than "***". Would you call me a *** just because I carry a Max Pack when I'm out with the wife and kids because I have a 9 month old, I don't like carrying a traditional diaper bag, plus I have an older son with Autism that needs special items when we go out, plus I like to have other gear with me when I'm with them? You're probably a little irked when someone calls you a nut job or paranoid or some other derogatory remark just because you own guns, this is no different. It's a two-way street. You can't expect people to be understanding of us as gun owners when you're not understanding of others.


If your happy with it, go for it. While your at it you should be a gentleman and tell your wife to leave her purse and diaper bag at home. You shall take care of it all.I feel for your son with autism and you and your wife. Not easy, I'm sure. But as to the'bag',if your so comfy with it you shouldn't be offended. Call what ever you want. I did not attack you personally so be so kind as not to not do so to me. As I stated, *** bag. Just my opinion. Get over it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> If your happy with it, go for it. While your at it you should be a gentleman and tell your wife to leave her purse and diaper bag at home. You shall take care of it all. Call what ever you want. *I did not attack you personally so be so kind as not to not do so to me*.


Unlike that last little dig about telling my wife to leave the purse at home?



Gunerd said:


> As I stated, *** bag. Just my opinion. Get over it.


How about is someone were to make the blanket statement of, "All people from South Carolina are inbred hicks who drive jacked up F-150's with Bars & Stars flags and have mullets and wear John Deere hats"? If someone said that, it's not a _personal attack,_ but it is your demographic since you're from SC, and you should take offense. Same thing here.

You've offended me with your ignorance, and now apathy, and I will not simply "get over it" because you tell me to. That's just my opinion. However, trying to make you see that all men that carry bags are not "****" is akin to me debating religion with my Jehovah's Witness mother-in-law; pointless and futile.

I'm out of this thread.

My apologies for hijacking this.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a few thoughts here..... I think you could look for a small Poly 9mm to deal with the weight and size issues. For casual hanging and running around I'd take a hard look at the fanny pack option. My Grandmother was barely 5' but was a very large woman and carried a 4" Smith & Wesson revolver in her bra very successfully. I now have the gun and will never part with it because it reminds me of that spunky old gal. It's a real issue if you like to show your figure because it doesn't leave to many choices. The thigh band with skirts is a good choice if you can get use to it. Let us know what tricks you figure out. Maybe us guys can learn a thing or two. Ruger has just come out with what looks to be a nice .380 auto pocket pistol. There are a number of options out there for that type of pistol. What ever you settle on as a carry learn to shoot it well. . Glade you're on board from another Coloradan. I'm taking my NRA pistol class this weekend so I'm right behind you. :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

rjack1177 said:


> My question is where do the ladies usually conceal their weapons?


Depends on your body type, style of dress, etc. I'm not a fan of purse carry because of purse snatchers, but I will admit that my Glock is usually in my purse/back pack. I'm in the market for eventually getting a Glock 26 so I can stop doing that (I have a 21 right now).

I have found personally that most things women see as an issue with carrying can actually be used to your advantage. Example: hips. Sure, the gun sticks out when you put it on your hip, but I found it blends nicely moved slightly forward of the hip or behind it. It isn't helpful with larger framed guns, like my 21, because it makes sitting next to impossible. But I tried it with the Glock 26 and it doesn't get in the way at all.

Try various places on the body. Use your normal style of dress and a full length mirror, and try the gun in various places without a holster. See if it prints. Have someone tell you if it is printing (don't tell them where you put the gun, just ask them if they can tell you are carrying and let them look you over at a normal distance without touching).


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think a guy would find it harder to conceal (so worng sounding now i think on it)

If you have a business suit with a business jacket , why not make a custom pocket in the jacket with a velcro pocket do a cross draw. If you carry a Kel-tec P32 no one would see it.

even if you have ona business skirt a P32 witha pocket holster is barely noticable.

my $0.02 

Todd I used to make fun of fanny packs (***** packs) until I learned that where my dad carried in the summer... I shut up real quick with that immaturity, then again I was 14 ish? at the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> Unlike that last little dig about telling my wife to leave the purse at home?
> 
> How about is someone were to make the blanket statement of, "All people from South Carolina are inbred hicks who drive jacked up F-150's with Bars & Stars flags and have mullets and wear John Deere hats"? If someone said that, it's not a _personal attack,_ but it is your demographic since you're from SC, and you should take offense. Same thing here.
> 
> ...


On one poll here they call it a 'nerd bag'. I like *** bag. It fits. And by the way...It's 'stars and bars'. Cute post otherwise.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Gunerd
The great thing about this country is we are free to believe what we want. We are all guilty of tagging people by the way they speak, act, dress, or the color of there skin. For the most part it's just wrong. Most of us are mature enough to make allowances for those diffrences even if we ourselves wouldn't be caught dead doing the same thing. You are worse than a LIBERAL WHOLE WEAT BUNNY HUGGER for ramming your prejudice thinking down everybodys throat. He ain't tellin you to wear one and it's none of your business if he wears one. If you can't be constructive then just leave it be. It serves no purpose......... I'm wasteing data space trying to explain something that you're not gonna listen to anyway.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Back in to clarify one thing and then I'm out again. I was not talking about a traditional fanny pack. The bag I carry it this, the Maxpedition Jumbo Versapack.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Gunerd
> The great thing about this country is we are free to believe what we want. We are all guilty of tagging people by the way they speak, act, dress, or the color of there skin. For the most part it's just wrong. Most of us are mature enough to make allowances for those diffrences even if we ourselves wouldn't be caught dead doing the same thing. You are worse than a LIBERAL WHOLE WEAT BUNNY HUGGER for ramming your prejudice thinking down everybodys throat. He ain't tellin you to wear one and it's none of your business if he wears one. If you can't be constructive then just leave it be. It serves no purpose......... I'm wasteing data space trying to explain something that you're not gonna listen to anyway.


I said if it fits, wear it. What ever trips yer trigger. I'm not shoving anything down anyones throat.Nor am I calling names. And as we know 'prejudice' means simply to pre judge. And I'm not. Call it what ya want. I call it a '*** bag. Now go to that thread,it's a poll, the one where it's called a nerd bag and do your whimpering there also.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Regardless of your opinion of labeling it a "*** bag," it's gonna be offensive. "***" is considered a derogatory word, regardless of how you use it. It would be no different than calling a woman's motorcycle a "**** bike." It's gonna offend every single woman that uses one.

Even if you don't mean to offend someone by calling it a *** bag, they're gonna take offense. Part of being open-minded is putting yourself in their shoes. Nobody likes being called a ***.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Gunerd and Todd was this best done in a public forum? 
Here we have a new person to the sight asking relative questions regarding shooting. You two take the opportunity to bicker like children.
I truly hope that she doesn't leave this board forever with a pore opinion of shooters across the nation. 
Please keep in mind that new shooters are going to help us keep our right to keep and carry a firearm. First impressions are important.



rjack1177 said:


> Hi all! I just found this site tonight and found alot of good info.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Can we drop it already?*



Old Padawan said:


> Gunerd and Todd was this best done in a public forum?


For cryin' out loud, I can't seem to get away from this thread. I said I wasn't going to post any more on this, but since I am being called out in the public forum, directly, I feel I must.

First and foremost, I apologize, _again_, for any hijacking of the thread. I was not my intent to derail a good topic. I was simply trying to point out, if you look at my _origina_l post, that making certain blanket comments like "*** bag" is offensive.

That being said, when I am replied to with snide, insulting, disrespectful, arrogant, and some could even make an argument for bigoted, comments (directly or indirectly, you decide), _*I WILL BE DAMMED *_if I am going to sit back and take it; especially when those comments come from a member I do not know and who surely does not deserve my respect when he chooses to respond to my posts in the manner he did! And if I am responded to in such a rude manner in a _public_ forum, I am surely going to respond back in a _public_ forum. I am not going to sit back and publicly be someone's punching bag while responding via PM!

Now I am going to do what I apparently forgot to do last time I posted here and delete my subscription to this thread. That way, if I get called out again I won't know it, therefore I won't feel I have to respond, and hopefully allow this thread to get back on track. Ugh!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What is with the lack of civility? Name calling is totally inappropriate here. *Todd* is completely correct, and these kind of bigotry-tinged insults have absolutely no place on this forum.

Another axe will now fall.

Thread closed.


----------

